# IBS D and Alcohol and Mixers



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there I am new and I am sorry if this questioned has been asked before.I am a 22 year old male who has suffered with IBS D since I was sixteen years old. I have read up on my condition and have since changed my diet which has drastically helped me but may have sent me to IBS C but I hope I will be able to manage it.Anyway I know Alcohol is not good for me but being at University I want to go out and have some fun drinking with friends sometimes. I was wondering if people have been able to tolerate anything?Beer is really bad for me but nothing compares to cocktails I have been sat on the floor wanting to die because of them and will never touch them again.I have read that some people can tolerate white spirits but I was wondering specific ones and what mixers they use with them? I have been using either 7 up of sprite and am thinking of trying gin and tonic.any advice would be great thanks in advance x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Is there any fruit juice you tolerate, or any soda. Generally things like Sprite and 7-up are bad from high fructose corn syrup and the bubbles.There are some no calorie mixers (tonic or selzer water) but they can have the bubble problem.If you tolerate orange juice or cranberry juice (although that can be sweetened with high fructose corn syrup or less tolerated juices like apple or pear).If you can tolerate all the mixers by themselves then it may be the alcohol that is the problem for you.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

All alcohol bothers me, but the three thngs that bother me the least are (in order):vodkadry white winedry red wineI don't drink vodka often, but if I do I do shots with a chaser of vitmain water, or a sports/electrolyte drink (I found one that does not have corn syrup in it and less sugar than the others), or I'll mix it with the sports drink and add a squeeze of fresh lime. Sounds weird, but that's the only think I can do so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

unfortunately I can't handle orange juice or cranberry juice at all and I don't exactly really agree with carbonated drinks. I am a bit boring and well how my tummy reacts to certain things the only thing I drink is water or peppermint teas.I think I might try the tonic water and vodka this weekend and hope my body can handle the bubbles.faze action would you mind sharing what sports drink you try would love to try it?thanks guys


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

stallion said:


> unfortunately I can't handle orange juice or cranberry juice at all and I don't exactly really agree with carbonated drinks. I am a bit boring and well how my tummy reacts to certain things the only thing I drink is water or peppermint teas.I think I might try the tonic water and vodka this weekend and hope my body can handle the bubbles.faze action would you mind sharing what sports drink you try would love to try it?thanks guys


O Water Sport:http://www.owater.com/It's not carbonated, and I think only has cane sugar (or cane juice I forget) in it as a sweetener. Seems less sweet to me than other sports drinks too. I think the lack of carbonation and lower sugar are why I can tolerate it.


----------



## exx11 (May 4, 2011)

as long as i avoid coke and energy drinks (the thought of red bull horrifies me) and all fruit juices i'm ok. I drink martini and diet lemonade, vodka and diet lemonade or an alcopop like smirnoff ice or wkd. Alcohol tends to be good for my stomach, if I have alcohol with a meal, it helps prevent an attack. Hope this helps!


----------



## stallion (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Faze actionHey Exx11 I am also from leeds as well put scotland as I am up here at the moment glad I am not the only one who dies on red bull feel bad when I have to turn down jager bombs =( I thought diet sprite was worst than the full sprite because of all the sweeteners etc but will try that alsoThanks guys


----------



## exx11 (May 4, 2011)

Glad to see a fellow Yorkshireman in this thread! I wouldn't even try a Jagerbomb, too much caffeine, one of my main triggers! I buy either Schweppes diet lemonade or a supermarket's own brand and have never had a problem with them. Sprite tends to be very sugary I like sharper lemonades as they have less sugar and I think they taste better. Try out different own brand mixers and find one that works for you! Ginger ale is very good for the stomach, especially flat and you ca mix that will all sorts


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Of all the things I've had to drink in my life, and there are plenty, I can say that single-malt scotch is my friend with a splash of water on ice. It is definitely an acquired taste, but is easy on my stomach. I don't know if you'll try it, but it's a suggestion!


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I rarely drink alcohol, but when I do the only alcohol I can tolerate very well is a Screwdriver (Vodka & OJ). The OJ makes me belch like a Jersey Cow







but it actually seems to bind me up for hours, but that's likely due to the muscle relaxing properties decreasing my spasms/contractions.


----------

